# Nazi Collaborator George Soros to go after Tea Party



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 5, 2010)

The Progressives biggest financier, George Soros has announced that he will work against the Tea Party the same way he worked against Hungarian Jews during the Holocaust.  Instead of tracking Jews for the Nazis, Soros's TeaPartyTracker.org will track the Tea Party.

Seig Heil, Georgie

"Soros and the foundation left have launched a website  designed to go after the growing Tea Party movement. Teapartytracker.org will post video interviews and blog entries gathered by folks on the false left who never grow weary of demonstrating their outrage over the very idea of a grassroots political effort overthrowing establishment Democrats and Republicans in the district of corporate criminals."

Globalist Soros Launches Frontal Assault Against Tea Party


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 6, 2010)

One can look at this in a number of ways, at 14 what would you have done? And maybe Gawd in all her glorious wonder and mystery decided it was better that George lived, as now he is a thorn in the side of contemporary fascists such as CrusaderFrank. Could that be it? Only Gawd knows for sure.

Soros Helped The Nazis During Holocaust | Sweetness & Light

"When the Nazis occupied Budapest in 1944, George Soros' father was a successful [Jewish] lawyer. He lived on an island in the Danube and liked to commute to work in a rowboat. But knowing there were problems ahead for the Jews, he decided to split his family up. He bought them forged papers and he bribed a government official to take 14-year-old George Soros in and swear that he was his Christian godson. But survival carried a heavy price tag. While hundreds of thousands of Hungarian Jews were being shipped off to the death camps, George Soros accompanied his phony godfather on his appointed rounds, confiscating property from the Jews."

And what would the Nazis do to the pretend godfather had they known the truth. A sensible compassionate person would not judge this very difficult question of a father's love of their child and what he would do to protect that child. Would any father condemn their child to a horrible death? Doubtful. A compassionate, thoughtful person would also wonder at the pretend godfather's courage to protect one in this horrid job, and leave judgment to Gawd. But that is a compassionate, honest, thougthful person.


----------



## Big Fitz (Sep 6, 2010)

Why are we surprised that Soros would go guns blazing after the Tea Party.  It is a direct threat to the power structure he's building to resurrect the noble class.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2010)

So wait, Frank's source is Infowars, a 9/11 conspiracy/New World Order conspiracy theory website.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 6, 2010)

It is breathtakingly hypocritical for the left to defend Soros. That man has been responsible for destroying the economies of whole countries - purely for profit. And yet, he is a hero to the left - and why? Because it wasn't our economy he destroyed.... We didn't suffer so who cares? 

That man is an indefensible bastard - and, not for the first time - the left shows its true colors.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 6, 2010)

Modbert said:


> So wait, Frank's source is Infowars, a 9/11 conspiracy/New World Order conspiracy theory website.



Seriously.... this story is all over the fucking net.... He linked to infowars.... He could have linked to a variety of left wing sites singing  the praises of Soros and his band of thieves. 

Your "bipartisanship" is touching..... but not quite grasping reality.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> *Seriously.... this story is all over the fucking net.*... He linked to infowars.... He could have linked to a variety of left wing sites singing  the praises of Soros and his band of thieves.
> 
> Your "bipartisanship" is touching..... but not quite grasping reality.



Link?

I don't see how Frank or yourself expect for anyone to take you seriously if you're linking infowars articles.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Progressives biggest financier, George Soros has announced that he will work against the Tea Party t*he same way he worked against Hungarian Jews during the Holocaust.  Instead of tracking Jews for the Nazis, Soros's TeaPartyTracker.org will track the Tea Party.
> *
> Seig Heil, Georgie



I wonder if Frank will be calling the Pope a Nazi Collaborator next for being apart of the Hitler Youth. After all, Soros was thirteen years old when he joined the Jewish Council in 1944. Never mind the fact Soros's father is a Jew who had to hide the fact Soros himself was Jewish.

You're disgusting Frank and you're disgusting as well CG for supporting him in such slander.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 6, 2010)

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > *Seriously.... this story is all over the fucking net.*... He linked to infowars.... He could have linked to a variety of left wing sites singing  the praises of Soros and his band of thieves.
> ...



Find your own fucking links, you lazy twit. 

You'll see it covered by Washington Post, FNC, news one, CBS, Media Matters, Kos and a whole host of others.

And.... there's already been several threads on it on here.... mainly ranting lefties high fiving Media Matters and their merry band of whores.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Find your own fucking links, you lazy twit.
> 
> You'll see it covered by Washington Post, FNC, news one, CBS, Media Matters, Kos and a whole host of others.
> 
> And.... there's already been several threads on it on here.... mainly ranting lefties high fiving Media Matters and their merry band of whores.



The burden of proof is on you. Though you should see the latest post I made before yours in this thread.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 6, 2010)

Modbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The Progressives biggest financier, George Soros has announced that he will work against the Tea Party t*he same way he worked against Hungarian Jews during the Holocaust.  Instead of tracking Jews for the Nazis, Soros's TeaPartyTracker.org will track the Tea Party.
> ...



That man has destroyed the economies of whole fucking countries for profit. And you call me and Frank disgusting? Fuck off moron.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> That man has destroyed the economies of whole fucking countries for profit. And you call me and Frank disgusting? Fuck off moron.



So to justify your own disgusting behavior, you point out the behavior of others. Nice way to show responsibility there CG.


----------



## Annie (Sep 6, 2010)

Modbert said:


> So wait, Frank's source is Infowars, a 9/11 conspiracy/New World Order conspiracy theory website.



I agree with you about Infowars, but how would you account for a Soros? Truth is, he hates Jews, that has been obvious. Also true that he seems more than a tad without ethics in general. See 1990's.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 6, 2010)

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > That man has destroyed the economies of whole fucking countries for profit. And you call me and Frank disgusting? Fuck off moron.
> ...



Oh, fuck off, you stupid little airhead. Soros is scum. But... hey... he didn't do it to our country.... no Americans were hurt in the building of the Soros empire so that's ok, right? Drooler. I could not care less what anyone accuses him of. The man is a bastard. He wants his own fucking country.... and he's buying ours.... and fucking assholes like you don't give a shit.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2010)

Annie said:


> I agree with you about Infowars, but how would you account for a Soros? Truth is, he hates Jews, that has been obvious. Also true that he seems more than a tad without ethics in general. See 1990's.



1.) He's not a Nazi Collaborator.

2.) I find it impossible to take any article seriously on a website that has put forth that the U.S Government is behind the attacks of 9/11 and that there is a New World Order, secret kind of group that you'd find in a Dan Brown novel.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Oh, fuck off, you stupid little airhead. Soros is scum. But... hey... he didn't do it to our country.... no Americans were hurt in the building of the Soros empire so that's ok, right? Drooler. *I could not care less what anyone accuses him of*. The man is a bastard. He wants his own fucking country.... and he's buying ours.... and fucking assholes like you don't give a shit.



You seem to not get the fact I simply found a article from a 9/11 truther and NWO theory proponent to be a crap source. I didn't comment on what Soros is doing here at all. I also find it wrong to be calling him a Nazi Collaborator when he was 13 in 1944 when he joined the Jewish Council to avoid his own Jewish heritage from being found out.

I understand that you hate Soros so much that you don't care what others accuse him of, whether it be truthful or not. However, for the sake of the truth, I like to keep facts and myths separate.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 6, 2010)

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, fuck off, you stupid little airhead. Soros is scum. But... hey... he didn't do it to our country.... no Americans were hurt in the building of the Soros empire so that's ok, right? Drooler. *I could not care less what anyone accuses him of*. The man is a bastard. He wants his own fucking country.... and he's buying ours.... and fucking assholes like you don't give a shit.
> ...



I could not give a rats ass what he did or did not do as a child. If Frank does that is Franks business.... But Soros is an evil man who cost thousands and ordinary people their livelihoods, homes, pensions and more across Britain. I appreciate that, being a first world country, the British deserve no sympathy but, personally, I find it really interesting that the left have no problem whatsoever with Soros.... and yet will go after someone like Beck with the enthusiasm of a pack of rabid dogs. And I wonder.... who is it that is pulling the strings behind the left? And what is in it for them?


----------



## Annie (Sep 6, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you about Infowars, but how would you account for a Soros? Truth is, he hates Jews, that has been obvious. Also true that he seems more than a tad without ethics in general. See 1990's.
> ...



Wow, expected better. I already agreed with #2, then you use the same to try and dismiss. 

You are Soros JR. congrats.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 6, 2010)

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, fuck off, you stupid little airhead. Soros is scum. But... hey... he didn't do it to our country.... no Americans were hurt in the building of the Soros empire so that's ok, right? Drooler. *I could not care less what anyone accuses him of*. The man is a bastard. He wants his own fucking country.... and he's buying ours.... and fucking assholes like you don't give a shit.
> ...



The left lost the moral highground to rant about false accusations years ago Mod. Screw 'em.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2010)

Annie said:


> Wow, expected better. I already agreed with #2, then you use the same to try and dismiss.
> 
> You are Soros JR. congrats.



So you think he is a Nazi Collaborator? Also, once again, take note that I didn't comment on what he has done yet so I'm not sure why you're flipping out. If people want to have a serious discussion about this, then they should not act like immature children flinging mud.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> The left lost the moral highground to rant about false accusations years ago Mod. Screw 'em.



There is also the fact the article calls General Electric a Death Merchant and Bill Gates a eugenicist. Do you agree with that?


----------



## California Girl (Sep 6, 2010)

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > The left lost the moral highground to rant about false accusations years ago Mod. Screw 'em.
> ...



I have no interest in the article. I am only interested to know that the left - as per usual - appear to be fucking ignorant about their puppetmaster. Or maybe they don't care... whichever... Soros is a fucked up, money grabbing, bastard.... but, he's 'on your side'.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I have no interest in the article. I am only interested to know that the left - as per usual - appear to be fucking ignorant about their puppetmaster. Or maybe they don't care... whichever... Soros is a fucked up, money grabbing, bastard.... but, he's 'on your side'.



I have no "side" so I don't know what you're talking about. Like I said previously, I haven't commented on the actual article itself. We're discussing what Soros is supposedly doing here. I took problem with the source, which anyone who believes in the truth should. I have no problem discussing this issue in a thread that is at least trying to promote honesty and actual discussion.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 6, 2010)

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I have no interest in the article. I am only interested to know that the left - as per usual - appear to be fucking ignorant about their puppetmaster. Or maybe they don't care... whichever... Soros is a fucked up, money grabbing, bastard.... but, he's 'on your side'.
> ...



There are a variety of threads on the exact same subject.... teapartytracker.org. The left are thrilled that these evil racists are being tracked. Personally, I find it far more interesting that the left appear to be so fucking ignorant, and so rabid in their 'hatred' of the right, that they don't care who is pushing this agenda or why. Every time I think the left can go no lower, they surprise me. 

As for you, as an individual, I couldn't really give a shit one way or the other.... Other than you appear too moronic to find out for yourself and require spoon feeding by others. I don't do spoon feeding.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 6, 2010)

KROFT: For example that, 'I'm Jewish and here I am, watching these people go. I could just as easily be there. I should be there.' None of that?

Mr. SOROS: Well, of course I c&#8211;I could be on the other side or I could be the one from whom the thing is being taken away. But there was no sense that I shouldn't be there, because that was&#8211;well, actually, in a funny way, it's just like in markets&#8211;that* if I weren't there&#8211;of course, I wasn't doing it, but somebody else would&#8211;would&#8211;would be taking it away anyhow.* And it was the&#8211;whether I was there or not, I was only a spectator, the property was being taken away. So the&#8211;I had no role in taking away that property. So I had no sense of guilt."

http://sweetness-light.com/archive/george-soros-on-helping-the-nazis-during-the-holocaust

Nice. Spoken like a true sociopath.


----------



## Toro (Sep 6, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Progressives biggest financier, George Soros has announced that he will work against the Tea Party the same way he worked against Hungarian Jews during the Holocaust.  Instead of tracking Jews for the Nazis, Soros's TeaPartyTracker.org will track the Tea Party.
> 
> Seig Heil, Georgie



Frank

That is such bullshit.  Soros hid from the Nazis.  He wasn't a collaborator.  He's a Jew FFS.  

This shit just makes you look like a whackjob.


----------



## Zander (Sep 6, 2010)

Soros is an evil bastard.  I'd like to tie him down and let everyone he's fucked over take a shit on his face.


----------



## Toro (Sep 6, 2010)

This shit is about as valid as the Bush family funding the Nazis.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 7, 2010)

Zander said:


> Soros is an evil bastard.  I'd like to tie him down and let everyone he's fucked over take a shit on his face.



There are a few million in Britain alone.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 7, 2010)

the free markets will care for the poor soros-victims, his riches will trickle down to them.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2010)

Soros Derangement Syndrome


----------



## California Girl (Sep 7, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Soros Derangement Syndrome



Which is actually based on reality and facts, unlike Palin or Beck Derangement Syndrome. Still, he's the lefties boy so nothing he's done is bad. The hypocrisy is noted.


----------



## jillian (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah... but try talking about how the koch's are funding the tea party loons and watch his head explode. lol... cause why should he deal in reality when he can deal in delusion.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> That man has destroyed the economies of whole fucking countries* for profit.*


How dare that CAPITALIST make a PROFIT, Komrade.


----------



## jillian (Sep 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Soros Derangement Syndrome
> ...



unlike the koch brothers, huh?

soros doesn't have near the power the koch's do.

yet for some bizarre reason, the rightwingnuts like frankie nutter keep obsessing about soros.

don't cry for the right b/c soros has a few dollars. the corporatists will come through for them thanks to the insanity of the Citizens United decision.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 7, 2010)

jillian said:


> yeah... but try talking about how the koch's are funding the tea party loons and watch his head explode. lol... cause why deal in reality when he can deal in delusion.



Compared to your boy, mo chara, the kochs are small potatoes. It is laughable that anyone whines about the Kochs when Soros is backing your side. Again.... your moral highground is lost.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> It is breathtakingly hypocritical for the left to defend Soros. That man has been responsible for destroying the economies of whole countries -* purely for profit.* And yet, he is a hero to the left - and why? Because it wasn't our economy he destroyed.... We didn't suffer so who cares?
> 
> That man is an indefensible bastard - and, not for the first time - the left shows its true colors.


Why do you COMMIES hate and condemn any CAPITALIST for making a PROFIT??????? 

Get a job you lazy slacker and then you won't have to be so jealous of everyone more successful than you.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 7, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Jillian, you either have no idea who Soros is or your deliberately being dishonest. I suspect it is the former, because I don't believe you to be a dishonest person. If you think that Soros 'doesn't have near the power the Kochs do' then you are wrong. 

Soro destroyed the economy of a whole nation. For profit. That's who your man is. If you think it's justifiable, fine. But... if it is justifiable in your eyes, then don't ever tell me you care about your fellow man.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 7, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > It is breathtakingly hypocritical for the left to defend Soros. That man has been responsible for destroying the economies of whole countries -* purely for profit.* And yet, he is a hero to the left - and why? Because it wasn't our economy he destroyed.... We didn't suffer so who cares?
> ...



It must be hard to be you. Clearly you are one dumb fuck.


----------



## editec (Sep 7, 2010)

Character assassination is evidence that the target of it truly scares the assassins.


Soros really frightens you doesn't he, Cru?

He is living evidence that most of what you believe about money and power is nonsense.

Just as Koch is living proof that the TEA PARTY is a political contrivance masquerading as a populist movement.

Sooner or later you're going to figure it out, lad.

What you imagine are two opposing ideologies fighting for the soul of the US are really two social predatory teams of somewhat socipathic personalities squabbling over the corpse of the democratic republic you and I both love.

You are not my enemy.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 7, 2010)

cally probably heard some adult talking about big bad soros, now she has a big opinion, too.

stamp your feet.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 7, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> cally probably heard some adult talking about big bad soros, now she has a big opinion, too.
> 
> stamp your feet.



LK probably doesn't hear anyone talking - except the voices in his head - so he's just plain old vanilla stupid.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > cally probably heard some adult talking about big bad soros, now she has a big opinion, too.
> ...




when i was sitting on the kiddie table and heard something the adults were discussing, i sometimes asked later for an explanation. it was either explained to me, or i was told that i was too young to understand.

you on the other hand log onto a computer and spout your undigested regurgitated second- to third-hand weak opinions on a message board.

finish your porridge, little girl, and, for the umpteenth time, use your bib.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 7, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



I understand your frustration. You cannot counter the truth because it is just fact based information.... therefore, according to the Alinsky playbook, the counter is to go after the messenger. Sadly, these days, we're used to it. Unlucky LK. Fail.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 7, 2010)

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Find your own fucking links, you lazy twit.
> ...


Bzzzzzt.  Wrong.  But, it is a basic of critical thinking, so no surprise that you are wrong, again.


Frank already provided support.  YOU questioned his source so the burden is on YOU to support your claim that the source's information is wrong/invalid/etc..


----------



## Si modo (Sep 7, 2010)

Anne Frank was also 'just a kid' during that time. Compare and contrast the two.

Anyway, irrespective of what Soros did as a child, what he has done as an adult is amazingly egregious.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 7, 2010)

unbelievable


----------



## California Girl (Sep 7, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Anne Frank was also 'just a kid' during that time. Compare and contrast the two.
> 
> Anyway, irrespective of what Soros did as a child, what he has done as an adult is amazingly egregious.



True.... but apparently, what matters most is who is MORE evil... Soros or the Kochs. Go figure. Personally, I don't get this argument at all. It's like saying who is worse: Charles Manson or John Wayne Gacy?


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 7, 2010)

It always strikes me as funny how people can hate someone so vehemently. Do they love with equal vehemence? I don't know George, and admit I know little about him, but it seems others know him so well that they can peer into his soul and know that he is bad. What an interesting gawd-like ability that would be, except that it is not an ability at all. 

Seems Soros has done some good? Is he forgiven? And shall we compare mistakes in life? That would be too easy for the judgmental. 

George Soros Human Rights Watch Donation: $100 Million

"George Soros, the billionaire investor and philanthropist, plans to announce on Tuesday that he is giving $100 million to Human Rights Watch to expand the organization's work globally.

It is the largest gift he has made, the largest gift by far that Human Rights Watch has ever received, and only the second gift of $100 million or more made by an individual this year, according to the Center on Philanthropy at Indiana University. "We're seeing noticeably fewer charitable gifts at the $100 million level from individuals reported than we did just a few years ago," said Patrick Rooney, the center's executive director. "Between 2006 and 2008, an average of about 13 gifts a year of that size by individuals was reported. In 2009, it dropped to six, and this year, we know of only one other.""

George Soros: A Plan for Economic Recovery



"The remarkable thing is that we really love our neighbors as ourselves: we do unto others as we do unto ourselves. We hate others when we hate ourselves. We are tolerant of others when we tolerate ourselves. We forgive others when we forgive ourselves."  Eric Hoffer


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 7, 2010)

maybe soros can get absolution from the shrieking shrews by putting his money into more worthy receptacles, like the heritage foundation.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 7, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> It always strikes me as funny how people can hate someone so vehemently. Do they love with equal vehemence? I don't know George, and admit I know little about him, but it seems others know him so well that they can peer into his soul and know that he is bad. What an interesting gawd-like ability that would be, except that it is not an ability at all.
> 
> Seems Soros has done some good? Is he forgiven? And shall we compare mistakes in life? That would be too easy for the judgmental.
> 
> ...



Yep, every time I criticize someone it is because I hate that person. Fucking moron.

He donated millions to charity? That's nice. I'm sure that the hundreds of thousands of ordinary people across Britain who lost every fucking penny they had because of his fucking greed will be delighted to know that their money went to buy his reputation as a good guy. 

I actually find your hypocrisy very funny.... and very, very sad.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > It always strikes me as funny how people can hate someone so vehemently. Do they love with equal vehemence? I don't know George, and admit I know little about him, but it seems others know him so well that they can peer into his soul and know that he is bad. What an interesting gawd-like ability that would be, except that it is not an ability at all.
> ...



We can send him a ticket to France.    That would be a sweet thing to do for him.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2010)

Notice how Progressive Heroes always have the worst credential, yet are always rehabilitated and forgiven?

LBJ: Called his own SCOTUS pick a ******

Bobby Byrd: KKK Grand Kleagle

George Soros: made his bones working with the Nazis


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2010)

jillian said:


> yeah... but try talking about how the koch's are funding the tea party loons and watch his head explode. lol... cause why should he deal in reality when he can deal in delusion.



I thought Richard Melon Sciafe owned the Tea Party?

When did it changes hands?

Can you pick a lie and stick with it?


----------



## Big Fitz (Sep 7, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > That man has destroyed the economies of whole fucking countries* for profit.*
> ...


Hmm... sudden defense of capitalism, because the asshat behind it wishes to end it in favor of socialism which you have a hard-on for.  Yeah, you're stable on that.


----------

